# Welsh DWA



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

WalesOnline - News - South Wales Valleys - Rhondda - Elderly neighbours worry about snakes next door


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> WalesOnline - News - South Wales Valleys - Rhondda - Elderly neighbours worry about snakes next door


 The picture looks like something from the League of Gentlemen :lol2:

From the recent snake related news in the Welsh papers he is probably keeping a couple of corns and a royal : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Im famous


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Im famous


 Why are you in the pic :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Seriously is this you?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Im not in the pic, but yes it is me


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Woooooo Simon, Autograph?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the funny thing is, in this weeks paper theres a tiny article about a man who randomly attacked a woman who was a stranger to him in a road rage incident, and another one about a man that went to a childs play park and exposed himself to children. Yet they only get a couple of lines of colum space and I get half a page, they are far more of a threat to the community than me, the drink drivers that are in the paper every week are more of a danger ffs.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

oooh not bad. Can't claim ever to have had negative press written about me but it's on the list of things to do. :2thumb:

I get what you mean about the unfair share of the media though, it's a bit of a P:censor: take. Probablt because, paedophiles and women getting attacked scares the crap out of the old people they are targeting the paper towards, where as you just make em angry.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

ha ha gotta love those welshys :lol2: (I'm welsh myself but managed to escape)


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Ha ha Simon I bet your hitting the town with those lot all the time, they seem a right laugh!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

tbh I have had people stop me in the street and ask me all about them and tell me they are on my side, and I have had a really positive response from neighbours in my street on a forum for our village.

I dont want to freak anyone out and worry them, but I have had the room checked by a reptile vet and reached every safety measure they wanted, if I thought there was a chance of them escaping I wouldnt live there either!!! :lol2:

Everything has been done to the letter of the law, I never has this sort of fuss before when I lived in Somerset.


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

great job they of telling all the idiots where you'll be keeping your anaimals. 

Should tell the paper its ok as if one escapes geraint the snakeman can pop accross to track it down for you lol.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Im famous


Just remember, "You can't pet a cobra" :lol2:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I take it you have converted the garage then?

Is there another locked room within the garage?

Would love to see some pics of the setup if you have any


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

What a nonsense! There's now way that public pressure can lead to your license being rescinded is there?

I like this bit:



> Surprisingly, the law doesn’t require neighbours to be consulted before approval and Margaret Maund said the street hadn’t learned about it until they read the Observer.


If the public had to be consulted, no one would get a license!


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

Eyelashviper said:


> Just remember, "You can't pet a cobra" :lol2:


Really ?, most snakes enjoy a bit of "Heavy Petting" :whistling2:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i would now put a couple of letters in doors saying the snakes are fine ,but if anybody see my five foot cat with spots on ,can you bring him home to me ,lol


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

The dude 3 in from the right is clearly just a tourist, he's probably German and has been roped in by the natives for support.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I am surprised at this, a friend of mine has had a DWA lience for years and has kept up to 197 venomous snakes only a few miles down the road from this place.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

My neighbours are not quite so understanding.

And yeah the snakes are in a sealed purpose built room inside the garage, I have done everything to the letter of the law, the residents are at more of a threat from the horses that people ride up and down the road than they are my snakes! 

I dont want them to be freaked out and worried thats not my intention but these animals are my life and I have done absolutely nothing wrong infact I have done the total opposite.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

SiUK said:


> My neighbours are not quite so understanding.
> 
> And yeah the snakes are in a sealed purpose built room inside the garage, I have done everything to the letter of the law, the residents are at more of a threat from the horses that people ride up and down the road than they are my snakes!
> 
> I dont want them to be freaked out and worried thats not my intention but these animals are my life and I have done absolutely nothing wrong infact I have done the total opposite.


 It will all die down soon enough Simon don't worry. The ammendments to the law mean you have the license for at least 2 years now don't they? In two years I'd be suprised if any of that lot will be in any position to complain about anything other than their collostumy bag being full.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah there is no renewal for two years now, they think its December but its not.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Who's the guy on the left in the picture. He looks like the "good guy" out of the film "The Goonies".
I wouldn't let him babysit my kids.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Yeah there is no renewal for two years now, they think its December but its not.


 And I believe you can drag that out by applying for renewl the day your current expires as that is valid until a decision is made to renew or dismiss. Good times.

They will calm down though bud I would say invite them round so they can see it's safe but they don't look like they will be that receptive.

Good luck with this mate, what prompted the move?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

The Problem is...........










*There Not LOCAL Snakes*


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

AZUK said:


> The Problem is...........
> 
> image
> 
> *There Not LOCAL Snakes*


:lol2:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about, you have your licence now so they can't take it away from you.

Most of them won't even remember the article in a weeks time let alone 2 years when the renewal is up


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Rev Maund said: “We couldn’t believe our eyes when reading that a variety of snakes had moved in to our street; a more deadly collection would be hard to find in any other terraced street anywhere else.”



wonna bet:lol2:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Rev Maund said: “We couldn’t believe our eyes when reading that a variety of snakes had moved in to our street; a more deadly collection would be hard to find in any other terraced street anywhere else.”
> 
> 
> 
> wonna bet:lol2:


 I would be made up if there was a more impressive collection on my street but no one races horses down my road so I'm outta luck


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Trouble is, they've posted your address, so you might get the local idiots turning up.....or thieves.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

jasper1 said:


> Trouble is, they've posted your address, so you might get the local idiots turning up.....or thieves.


 I was suprised they did that. Bit stupid really


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

i have a neighbour like that and the other one is a star . you find people like that small minded and like to moan about anything


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

tbh theres 3 doors before you can get into the room, alarms and cameras as well as a high powered security light, and my garden is inaccessable from the back.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

jasper1 said:


> Trouble is, they've posted your address, so you might get the local idiots turning up.....or thieves.


Question is, Simon, did you give permission to the council to leak your details - or permission for the paper to print it? I'd have thought that although a newspaper could ask if there were any DWAL holders, the council's adherence to the Data Protection Act should have meant they didn't give specifics.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

That's awful Si! I can't believe that! I would try take legal action against the newspaper for the harassment by neighbors they are causing and making your life uncomfortable and releasing information to the unwanted type of people. 

I can't believe that! And all the trouble you've had to go through! How did the paper get the info or rights? 
You've got a legal case there pal if things get too much for you but only if it was without your consent of course.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Croeso i narrow-minded Cymru!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Question is, Simon, did you give permission to the council to leak your details - or permission for the paper to print it? I'd have thought that although a newspaper could ask if there were any DWAL holders, the council's adherence to the Data Protection Act should have meant they didn't give specifics.


 Your 100% correct on that. If council's are allowed to say who keep DWA then they should be allowed to say where sex offenders live.


----------



## iajo (Sep 16, 2008)

did the details come from the council? All we can hand out is the number of licsenses held and what type of animals are kept nothing more specific than that. Certainly not names, addresses and specific details of the holder.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to Wales Si.....
Wait till you look out and see your neighbours coming to welcome you


----------

